# twin fetal echocardiograph



## AGRIFF30 (Oct 6, 2009)

When billing fetal echocardiography on twin fetus, can I bill 76825 76827 or 76826-76828 twice for each fetus or do I just bill once or do I had a modifier?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Manas maity (Oct 8, 2009)

Bill 76825 twice with a 59 modifier for twin fetal Echo


----------

